# Drip Wars



## RevnLucky7 (12/11/13)

RevnLucky7 submitted a new Showcase Item:

Drip Wars 



> So I got the Crown atty today. Played around with some builds. Test results... inconclusive



Read more about this showcase item here...


----------

